# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Τηλεφωνικό Κέντρο Panasonic kx-td612e

## ganagnost02

Καλησπέρα ,

Έχω το συγκεκριμένο κέντρο, εχω θεμα με τις αναλογικες συσκευες.. δε παιζουν.. ειναι σαν να εχω σύνδεση αλλα δε μου δίνει τονο.. ψαχνω μπας κ θέλει καμια αλλαγη στον προγραμματισμο, αλλά έχω συσκευή kx-t7533 κ δε με αφήνει να μπω σε πολλα υπομενού.. 
Έχει κανένας το software του προγραμματισμού μέσω υπολογιστή να μου το δωσει;; 😁 
Όπως επίσης εάν έχει κανείς εμπειρία με το συγκεκριμένο κέντρο κ γνωρίζει τίποτα περισσότερο καλοδεχούμενη κάθε βοήθεια!

Ρώτησα κ σε ένα άλλο φορουμ γιατι είδα παρόμοιο θέμα με το software για τον συγκεκριμένο κέντρο αλλά δε πήρα απάντηση😦🙁☹..

 Ευχαριστώ σας!!!

----------


## ganagnost02

καμια βοηθεια για εδω  :Confused1: ... :Hammer:  :Hammer:  :Head:

----------


## lepouras

https://www.systemstl.co.uk/item/138...-td612-manuals
https://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j...guog76BCVK8cOr

τα διάβασες και δεν βρήκες λύση?

----------

ganagnost02 (03-03-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

Καλησπέρα, δε τα είχα βρει όλα.. 
θα τα κοιτάξω αύριο, αυτά που διάβασα δε βρήκα τιποτα.. Ούτε μου έπαιξαν οι αναλογικές.. Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## krissgr

Οι συσκευές λειτουργούσαν και σταματήσανε οι δεν λειτούργησαν ποτέ;

----------

ganagnost02 (03-03-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

Δε λειτουργησαν ποτε.. 

Προσπαθησα να ενεργοποιησω και την επιλογη 600, για παραλληλη συνδεση με την xdp εισοδο απο την ψηφιακη, αλλα δεν με βαζει στο μενου.. μαλλον ειναι θεμα συσκευης.

----------


## krissgr

Τα απλα εσωτερικά ειναι στις 2 πρώτες οκτάπινες φισες (απο αριστερά προς τα δεξιά) στα πιν 2,3 και 6,7. Τα ψηφιακά αντίστοιχα στα 1,4 και 5,8. Στη τρίτη φισα το 612E αν δε κάνω λάθος είναι μονο ψηφιακά στα πιν 1,2 - 3,4 - 5,6 - 7,8. Αν σε αυτά τα πιν δεν έχεις τάση και τόνο πας καταρχάς για έλεγχο τροφοδοτικού.

----------

ganagnost02 (03-03-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

> Τα απλα εσωτερικά ειναι στις 2 πρώτες οκτάπινες φισες (απο αριστερά προς τα δεξιά) στα πιν 2,3 και 6,7. Τα ψηφιακά αντίστοιχα στα 1,4 και 5,8. Στη τρίτη φισα το 612E αν δε κάνω λάθος είναι μονο ψηφιακά στα πιν 1,2 - 3,4 - 5,6 - 7,8. Αν σε αυτά τα πιν δεν έχεις τάση και τόνο πας καταρχάς για έλεγχο τροφοδοτικού.



Έτσι ειναι οπως τα λες, με βάση το μανιουαλ, από αριστερά θέσεις 1-2/3-4 για αναλογικές και ψηφιακές θέσεις. 5-8 μονο ψηφιακές ανα 2 πιν. Οι πρώτες θέλουν στα άκρα 1-4  για ψηφιακή η 1-2-3-4 για ψηφιακή με παράλληλα σύνδεση αναλογικής στην xdp.
Τα μεσαία  2-3 για τις αναλογικες.. Σε μετρήσεις ειδα πως εχω την ιδια ταση σε όλες τις ψηφιακές στα 15.3v και αντίστοιχα  στις 2 αναλογικές στα 26,3ν.

Ψάχνω συνέχεια, διαβάζω ότι βρω από το ίντερνετ, δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω κάποια λύση, προσπαθώ μπας κ βρω το software να το τσεκάρω από πισι.. τίποτα κ εκεί..Το γύρισα στα default τίποτα τονος στις  αναλογικες.. έχω τσεκάρει 5 συσκευές.. καλώδια τηλεφωνικά, με utp.. τιποτα.. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## krissgr

Αν μετράς τάση και δεν έχεις τόνο στα αναλογικά έχεις βλάβη. Μάλλον έχεις πρόβλημα με τα tone generator. Παρόλο που δεν έχει τονο προσπάθησε να κάνεις μια κλήση να δεις αν καλεί.

----------

ganagnost02 (03-03-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

> Αν μετράς τάση και δεν έχεις τόνο στα αναλογικά έχεις βλάβη. Μάλλον έχεις πρόβλημα με τα tone generator. Παρόλο που δεν έχει τονο προσπάθησε να κάνεις μια κλήση να δεις αν καλεί.



Δοκίμασα επανειλημμένα... Ούτε καλεί ούτε απαντά..  

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## krissgr

Να βρω λίγο χρόνο να ψάξω για το το service manual, αν το έχω,  και θα επανέλθω.

----------

ganagnost02 (04-03-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

> Να βρω λίγο χρόνο να ψάξω για το το service manual, αν το έχω,  και θα επανέλθω.



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## krissgr

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι από προγραμματισμό.

To service manual αναφέρει σαν πιθανή βλάβη τα tone generator και κάποια τρανζίστορ.Sketch.jpg
Ακόμα αναφέρει και τον έλεγχο του τροφοδοτικού. Κάτι έχει συμβεί με το κέντρο. Πας μάλλον για επισκευή.

Υ.Γ. Αν έχει συμβεί κάτι βίαιο π.χ να έχει πέσει νερό - κεραυνός - υπέρταση τότε τα πιθανά αίτια πολλαπλασιάζονται.

----------

ganagnost02 (04-03-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι από προγραμματισμό.
> 
> To service manual αναφέρει σαν πιθανή βλάβη τα tone generator και κάποια τρανζίστορ.Sketch.jpg
> Ακόμα αναφέρει και τον έλεγχο του τροφοδοτικού. Κάτι έχει συμβεί με το κέντρο. Πας μάλλον για επισκευή.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Αν έχει συμβεί κάτι βίαιο π.χ να έχει πέσει νερό - κεραυνός - υπέρταση τότε τα πιθανά αίτια πολλαπλασιάζονται.



Θα δοκιμάσω να του δώσω τροφοδοσία  απο εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό, αν ειναι τροφοδοτικο θα φανει, αν ειναι τα tone generator και κάποια τρανζίστορ δε ξέρω αν αξίζει τον κοπο,χρονο,κοστος να το ψάξω ή να το πεταξω.. 

2ο χέρι είναι μου το έδωσαν να το βάλω σε ένα μικρό γραφείο συγγενή, που πλημμύρισε κ τα έχασα ολα..δε ξέρω τι του έκανε ο 1ος και με τι συσκευές το δούλευε..  

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ganagnost02

Έχω βγάλει την πλακέτα του κέντρου, έχω εντοπίσει τα Q604 , ic600 είναι 4δες πίσω από τις θέσεις των εσωτερικών.
Δε μπορώ να εντοπίσω τα R630 k R631. Είναι μερικά σημεία bold τα γράμματα, κ πέφτουν κ γραμμές επάνω και δε μπορώ να τα διαβάσω.
Επίσης ψάχνω στο ιντερνέτ τα σχέδια & κωδικούς εξαρτημάτων και δεν τα βρισκω,
μέτρησα το τροφοδοτικό στην έξοδο έχω:
1 - 5.74v
2 - 25.90v
3 - 0
4 5.77v
5 - 0
6 - 12v
7 - 25.9v

*Χρήστος (Krissgr)*
Μπορείς να βοηθήσεις με το service manual ?  

*Ευχαριστώ!!*

----------

